Ask HN: What's your biggest pain point when hiring developers? - avadhoot
======
kgraves
Money, the FAANG companies have dried up the senior pool so the only
developers are available are mid junior or graduates. Hiring is hard.

~~~
matfil
There are experienced people who aren't terribly interested in "big-N"
companies. Think about what you can offer _other_ than money.

Private offices and/or remote working? More influence over technology choice?
A more individualistic style of working, where you're allowed to take a non-
trivial problem and disappear on your own for a few weeks? Those would all be
big draws for me. I'm sure there are other positive ways to differentiate your
culture.

------
tmaly
training and on boarding are the two biggest challenges that influence the
consideration of who we hire.

